# Yay or Nay: Renting a Horse Trailer



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I rented one for shows regularly over a two year period or so before I bought one. Worked out great. Beautiful trailer which belonged to a friend who let me use it at a very reasonable price. I always cleaned it thoroughly when done with it, and returned it promptly. If you don't do a ton of shows (we did maybe 6 per summer, plus a clinic or two), it's pretty economical. 

I did eventually buy one. Not as nice as the one we were renting, but it does the job. The big advantage is that I don't have to unpack it the day of the show when we get home exhausted. I'll take out anything wet to avoid damaging the leather of the saddle and bridle, but otherwise, I often leave it until the next day. 

Renting was easy and convenient for me, but that may not be the case for everyone so hopefully others can share their experiences.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Renting can work out fantastic as long as what you rent has been well taken care of, is safe and suitably sized for your horse to fit in it well.
Insurance coverage needs from both parties and you must have a suitable vehicle in size and capacity towing range or forget it.
_Is your horse home or at a barn?_
Unless you know how to tow a horse trailer, best way to park a trailer at a showing location you might want to rent a spot on the barns trailer or friends trailer heading off to a show and you go along...
It sounds so easy to rent and tow, when in reality you need to know a bit more than many realize to do it right, with ease and not get yourself in a pickle and have a problem that ruins your day.
🐴....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Look in your area for places to rent a trailer and ask to view their contract. Also, talk to you insurance agent about the coverage on a rented trailer.


----------



## ilovehorsrs (Dec 13, 2021)

I think this is a quick and convenient option. I have been renting horse trailers from time to time for three years and I don't see any difficulties in this. At the same time, I try to take different trailers to understand for myself what I want to see in my own when I decide to buy it. In any case, you need to try, so you will definitely understand whether the rental is suitable for you


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ilovehorsrs said:


> I think this is a quick and convenient option. I have been renting horse trailers from time to time for three years and I don't see any difficulties in this. At the same time, I try to take different trailers to understand for myself what I want to see in my own when I decide to buy it. In any case, you need to try, so you will definitely understand whether the rental is suitable for you


Yes, this is a very good point. Had I not tried other trailers, I would not have known what to look for in one for myself. For example, we mostly trailered my daughter's 14.2 Arab, but after having him in X-wide, X-tall trailers, I realized how nice it is to have extra space. A friend offered me her small trailer and I politely declined because it felt claustrophobic to me. You can also figure out if your horse prefers a step-up or ramp this way, rather than purchasing one or the other only to realize your horse won't load.


----------

